# African egg-eating snakes (Dasypeltis sp.) at Terraristika Hamm?



## Stu123 (Jan 29, 2016)

Will captive bred African egg-eating snakes (Dasypeltis species) be available at Terraristika Hamm on 12 March?


----------

